# Blog entry #2



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

In which I finally getting around to doing what I intended when I started this last year. I just mainly want to leave a few notes on what I'm listening to at the time. Hopefully it will help me get to know my own massive music collection better.

I'm currently listening to *War & Peace* by Sergei Prokoviev. (Conducted by Gergiev) A strange thing has happened. I've found that with each listen, this opera is growing less compelling. It's not due to overexposure, that would be reasonable if I'd given it dozens of listens. I've listened three times and watched it once. My first listen to it, I found it gripping and intense, and the length didn't bother me at all. My last two listened I've definitely enjoyed particular sections, but it feels slow and bogged down, even if I listen to one disc at a time and take a break in between.

I'm not sure why this is...particularly since I have watched the opera after listening once. Usually that will help the experience. I wonder if perhaps video recording was better sung...I don't remember...but if that were the case that could explain why I've struggled with this work since then.

I'm still very happy to have this in my collection, and I'll return to it. But I'm going to take a break and read the libretto again before I go for another round.


----------

